# Kama's little red-eyed baby



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This little darling is two weeks old.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Precious!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, zanytoon. I se you made the tour of all my new posts; thanks for making my ego-scanning experience so full.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, so sweet and pretty markings


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> Thanks, zanytoon. I se you made the tour of all my new posts; thanks for making my ego-scanning experience so full.


 Wasn't intentional, was just looking through the ones added in the last few nights since I had been on!! Glad to help with a little ego boost though :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

A-D-O-R-A-B-L... you guys know the rest! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Itzaitzybitzyteensieweensiecutsiewootsiemousiewowsie!

She's a nice little tricolor.


----------

